
Ask HN: What have you been playing? - realgabriel
In this period of &quot;indoor propensity&quot;, what are the (board&#x2F;video&#x2F;etc) games you are most enjoying?
======
op03
Discovered Endless Sky on Linux a few days back. Keeping me occupied.

------
throw03172019
Fortnite with friends. It is nice to chat while playing!

------
aliraza6136
Pakistani Company RedXSofts offering alot of serices.
[http://redxsofts.com/](http://redxsofts.com/)

